# Critical Absolute Results (Spoiler Alert)



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*
1. Yosuke Nishijima vs. Evangerista Cyborg
Winner- Cyborg by Submission

2. Antonio Rodorigo Nogueira vs. Josh Barnett (Semi-Finals)
Winner- Josh Barnett by decision

3. Mirko CroCop vs. Wanderlei Silva (Semi-Finals)
Winner- Mirko CroCop by KO/TKO

4. Sergei Kharitonov vs. Alexander Emelianenko
Winner- Emelianenko by Kneestrikes

5. Lee Tae Hyun vs. Ricardo Morais
Winner- Morais by Doctor stoppage

6. Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Nakao
Winner- Nakamura by decision

7. Mauricio Shogun vs. The Snake
Winner- Shogun by TKO

8. Ricardo Arona vs. Alstair Overeem
Winner- Arona by submission

9. Mirko CroCop vs. Josh Barnett (Finals)
Winner- Mirko CroCop the 2006 Absolute Champion (Happy Birthday Mirko)*


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn, I expected Cro cop to win, but not that good. lol...He did great. Big ups to him, I was very very impressed. Def a come back from the losses to Randleman and Fedor..Didn't expect Wandy to get knocked like that. He didn't seem like himself. Gaining 20 lbs is hard to catch up when you are known for your agility and great stamina. Just wasn't his night. Cro cop was the better man. Nog could've done better.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This was a very good show with the exception of the Kazuhiro Nakamura vs. Yoshihiro Nakao fight, neither one of them did anything. The crowd even booed him at the end. :laugh: *


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

Didn't even watch that shit. Wasn't worth my time, took a little nap through that fight. Besides that, it was a great event. Def well worth it! Unless your an axe murderer fan..lol.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> Didn't even watch that shit. Wasn't worth my time, took a little nap through that fight. Besides that, it was a great event. Def well worth it! Unless your an axe murderer fan..lol.


*So true.....if you look at the other thread and all the ppl who voted for him :thumbsdown:. Barnett took a beating from CroCop, very impressive. I knew Silva was going to get KTFO.*


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I can't wait til Shockwave 2006 for the rematch of Fedor Emelianenko vs. Mirko CroCop!*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

wow great card, cro cop looked very impressive..im curious to see what all those retards that said wandy would beat crocop and that chuck would beat crocop are saying now..wandy was picked apart..ive never seen him take a beating like that ever, awesome!! barnett suprised me , i didnt think he could get by nog but he did...there really wasnt any drama in the final, i knew crocop was gonna blast barnett, crocop just has his number..my man shogun, looked good as usual, coleman's a dead man walking..and my other man aleks did his thing beating a very tuff guy in kharitonov..o yea and arona blew right through overeem!! GOOD STUFF!! any opinions on fedor crocop 2? mine is the same as last time except fedor doesnt let it go to a decision he submits him in the 2nd


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I think Mirko will KO Fedor.*


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

oh yea I can def see that fight happenin. Can't tell who would win. Fedor just gotta be in the zone unlike Wandy. He should've given this dude Cro cop a better fight..def not the same dude we all used to seeing. His head wasn't in it.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

yes it was an excellent event, worth loosing a nites sleep over lol

the silva fight was a lil heartbreaking, but he'll be back kick Arona's ass again and bust up Chuck hopefully 

Looks like it's gonna be the year of the Crocop, he looked very well conditioned in both fights and it looked like he took very little damage at the end of the night 

I'll have to see how Fedor looks after the Coleman fight b4 i can pick Mirko over Fedor.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

How did CroCop beat Barnett? I mean was it a decision or KO or what? I don't see it on the results but everything else says how they won. Man I wish I wasn't so broke so I could get this PPV but I gotta decide between this PPV or BJ Penn vs. Matt Hughes. I hope the UFC PPV is better than this PRIDE one because I almost decided to get the PRIDE one instead, but I can't pass up a BJ fight.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

This show was amazing. I was going to order it on tv but I haven't got ebough sleep in awhile. I watched it on the computer instead. I will order The Real Deal though to support Pride FC. 

Fight Of The Night goes to-Barnett vs Nog. Mirko has become one of my favouirtes after this event. Next time though I can't come on the computer the day of the event.


----------



## evilhomer (Jul 25, 2006)

no way anything UFC puts on will be better than this event 

Barnett tapped just b4 the round was gonna end, it looked like he got hit in the eye and it really hurt him bad


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> How did CroCop beat Barnett? I mean was it a decision or KO or what? I don't see it on the results but everything else says how they won. Man I wish I wasn't so broke so I could get this PPV but I gotta decide between this PPV or BJ Penn vs. Matt Hughes. I hope the UFC PPV is better than this PRIDE one because I almost decided to get the PRIDE one instead, but I can't pass up a BJ fight.


cro cop was doin some ground and poun on barnett and caught him with a good shot in the eye and barnett tapped right away...bj go to dailymotion.com and type in ow gp 2006..they got every fight on there, u wans have to pay ish


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

I Am So Gald That Mirko Cro Cop Won The Tournament, He Is My favorite Fighter!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

shit... wow... that's a great event... i wish i didn't read the spoiler and would have bought the PPV... oh well, season premier of simpsons, american dad and family guy... i'll survive!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop accidentally poked Barnett in the eye and it hurt him pretty bad and he tapped.*


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *CroCop accidentally poked Barnett in the eye and it hurt him pretty bad and he tapped.*


Thats What Happend 

O Well, Atleast He Won, Eye Poke or Not


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*His eye was already starting to swell. After the fight they huged and Barnet spoke to the fans and said he will climb back to the top.*


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *His eye was already starting to swell. After the fight they huged and Barnet spoke to the fans and said he will climb back to the top.*


O...Ok

Thanks For Clearing That Up


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*CroCop was bleeding after the fight also. And apparently Wanderlei Silva's eye might have some serious damage, I will try and keep you updated. That was a classic kick by Mirko on Silva.  *


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *CroCop was bleeding after the fight also. And apparently Wanderlei Silva's eye might have some serious damage, I will try and keep you updated. That was a classic kick by Mirko on Silva.  *


Thanks For All the Updates. Sounds like That kick Was Crazy!

3 More Hours Until I Order it On PPV


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Alexander Emelianenko looked very good in his fight also by kneeing the crap out of Sergei.*


----------



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Alexander Emelianenko looked very good in his fight also by kneeing the crap out of Sergei.*


Cant Wait To see That ass Whoping


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

kameleon, thanks very much for deleting my reply...i didn't know i have to comment in this section,you could have just moved...nevertheless,i just want to congratulate my compatriot for this win, I think we all know how much it means to him....and, I'm glad seeing him in such good shape, killing all the rest and senting them to rehabilitation....btw,I dont think it was pooke in the eye, it seamed like smash in the eye, and not just one...

TOOOOOOO,MIRKO!!!!!!!!!! ...i naravno,sretan rodjendan)))))))))


----------



## AxeMurderer (Sep 10, 2006)

have to give it up to crocop, even though i wanted bad ass silva to win. looks like crocop beening waiting for this moment by training his ass off. good for him.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*He finally got the Grand Prix belt. Next is Fedor's HW belt. Good luck Mirko.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *He finally got the Grand Prix belt. Next is Fedor's HW belt. Good luck Mirko.*


yea he looked good against wandy, but hes better than wandy and everyone knew that...and he already beat barnett twice//so his performance although impressive doesnt make me think he can beat fedor..fedor just took the fight to him last time and i dont see much changing..he can always catch fedor tho, but i doubt it...and as for the barnett crocop fight..i thought that was a clean punch to the eye not an eye poke are u sure bout that?


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Silva gets hole smashed in his head!*

I'm way too happy. Maybe this will shut up all of the Wandy fans who think he is the best. He flails away with his punches. I hope he fights Iceman so I can see his hyper monkey act get knocked out again. Alexander looked sloppy to me but he did get the job done. I also liked watching Nog get beat down like the punching bag that he is. His hands do look a lot better. Maybe he will eventually stop going for submissions the entire fight and actually throw some knees or elbows. I will comment on the rest after I have seen it.


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

That high leg kick is nasty.i WANT TO SEE CC/Fedor 2. Not Fedor/Coleman.But i really dont see any upsets.I knew Wandy would lose. I hear Barnett/Nog had some people in the audience upset.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Upnsmoke3 said:


> That high leg kick is nasty.i WANT TO SEE CC/Fedor 2. Not Fedor/Coleman.But i really dont see any upsets.I knew Wandy would lose. I hear Barnett/Nog had some people in the audience upset.


that fight was a close as it could get..but barnett got the decsion because as time expired he had nog in a knee bar..he wouldnt have finished it but still thats why he won


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Barnett landed more punches IMO, and that's what got him the decision. CroCop will rest until the Real Deal, not sure who he will fight but doesn't matter he will win and Fedor will beat Coleman. Both should meet at the end of the year at Shockwave.*


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

I think regardless if Crocop beats Fedor or not, he will do great things. And with the Wandy fight, he def picked his shots, but you guys gotta admit Wandy didn't seem like himself. He was draggin his feet. And he was even smiling before the fight, like it wasn't a serious fight. Yea he's anxious, but he does that when he is in trouble. I think it would've been a better fight if Wandy stayed in his weight, and fought Cro cop like he did the first fight. People can't say that automatically Wandy will lose to cro cop, because you never know if they fight again, and Wandy knocks out Cro Cop. Thats just how the sport is, everything is so unexpected. Look at what Randleman did to Cro cop! People forgot about that!


----------



## choper_bm (Jul 15, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> I think regardless if Crocop beats Fedor or not, he will do great things. And with the Wandy fight, he def picked his shots, but you guys gotta admit Wandy didn't seem like himself. He was draggin his feet. And he was even smiling before the fight, like it wasn't a serious fight. Yea he's anxious, but he does that when he is in trouble. I think it would've been a better fight if Wandy stayed in his weight, and fought Cro cop like he did the first fight. People can't say that automatically Wandy will lose to cro cop, because you never know if they fight again, and Wandy knocks out Cro Cop. Thats just how the sport is, everything is so unexpected. Look at what Randleman did to Cro cop! People forgot about that!


why have people forgot that(or not), because Mirko will never step in the ring with such attitude like he had at the time...and I think also, that every fighter must go threw sort of fight he had with Randleman to realize something, and because of that fight or part of, today his head is stronger than ever...you saw that in this two fight, and because of that I hardly wait his fight with Fedor...it will be different


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WOOW @ This payperview... Mirko has been my fav fighter for about a year now... to see him win this was incredible... he also said that if he did not with the Grand Prix Belt that night.. that he was going to retire....

Cant Take Anythign away from wanderlei.. although he did not seem like himseklf.. he didnt even do his staredown and that like hand shit he does in the corner was even off...

but god damn that kick was serious.. the ref called the fight before wanderlei hit the ground !

Shogun pulled his shit thru at the end of his fight. got a tko after some stomps...

im also a big Fedor fan.. and hes gonna have his hands full with mirko.. 

god damn... one of the best Pride Payperviews EVER!


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

I knew i wasn't the only person to think that Wanderlai wasn't into the fight mentally, or just wasn't focused. He was even smiling weird when he was loosening his wrists at the corner. I had a bad feelin when they were doin the stare down and he was like a mile away from Cro Cop. Yea his head wasn't in the fight. But Like Frank Trigg said, it was a shocker because I didn't expect that to happen. I really thought this was one of the best pride Ive seen. I was very satisfied. And can't wait for the real deal. Fedor is gonna put a hurtin on Coleman. And Rua is gonna show and proove. 


And choper its very true what you said. Its like to be a great fighter, you have to overcome your loss and strive for greatness. I think every great fighter has had a bad loss.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

WandyBJPenn said:


> I knew i wasn't the only person to think that Wanderlai wasn't into the fight mentally, or just wasn't focused. He was even smiling weird when he was loosening his wrists at the corner. I had a bad feelin when they were doin the stare down and he was like a mile away from Cro Cop. Yea his head wasn't in the fight. But Like Frank Trigg said, it was a shocker because I didn't expect that to happen. I really thought this was one of the best pride Ive seen. I was very satisfied. And can't wait for the real deal. Fedor is gonna put a hurtin on Coleman. And Rua is gonna show and proove.
> 
> 
> And choper its very true what you said. Its like to be a great fighter, you have to overcome your loss and strive for greatness. I think every great fighter has had a bad loss.


what about when mirko was on top of him bashing his face in and wanderlei reaches back with both hands and holds on to the ropes instead of trying to block the punches coming at his face haha

i wanted Cro Cop to win.. but **** i didnt want to see Wanderlei go out like that


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> what about when mirko was on top of him bashing his face in and wanderlei reaches back with both hands and holds on to the ropes instead of trying to block the punches coming at his face haha
> 
> i wanted Cro Cop to win.. but **** i didnt want to see Wanderlei go out like that


*I pretty much saw Wanderlei getting KTFO. Silva didn't seem like him self. It was still a great PPV non the less.*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

cmon guys stop giving excuse for wandy..crocop improved 100 fold since their first fight and he is now better than wand..its as simple as that..wandy didnt look like himself cuz he was fighting a better fighter nnone looks like themselves when they are gettin beat by a better fighter..Just like Crocop doesnt look like himself when he fought fedor


----------



## WandyBJPenn (Jul 14, 2006)

But it seems like Cro cop still fights the same as when he fought Fedor, Nog, etc. So I don't think it was about him improving so much, i mean he looked very good, its all mental. Mentally Wand didn't seem right. Wanderlai is one of my fav. and I have watch almost all of his fights in Pride and others, and I can honestly say he wasn't into it. He never drags his feet, and almost that whole fight he was barely standin on the balls of his feet. There is no excuse, a loss is a loss. Cro cop was the better fighter. But to say he is better than Wand just becuse of that is like saying Randelman is better than CC.


----------



## `Soup (Sep 15, 2006)

Hello folks. I have to say, I've rewatched the CroCop/Barnett ending a few times in slomo. The 2nd replay of the tap out shows the best angle of what happend. It appears that Barnett was covering his face from CroCop's punches. Barnett's hands were open with his palm facing his head. It looks like CroCop came down with a punch knocking Barnett's own hand into his face. I'd bet money that it was Barnett's own thumb that got him in the eye.

I mention this because I have seen noone else bring it up anywhere. If someone has this footage, check it out!

Congrats to CroCop, and props to Barnett for being cool as hell in defeat.


----------

